# Sertorius half off for October



## Bedrockgames (Oct 12, 2014)

Bedrock Games is having an October Sale. You can get Sertorius, a game about spell-casting demigods for just $4.99 (HERE) or get it as part of a bundle with Horror Show and Servants of Gaius for $8.99 (HERE). 

From the back: 

_*You are a Sertori:*_ a powerful sorcerer and demigod who can bind men’s minds with a word or bring down storms of fire on your foes. You live in an ancient world, ruled by monarchs and oligarchies, in search of your destiny, attracting throngs of followers and circles of believers. As your following grows, so does your power. In time, you may rival the gods, or be worshipped as one.


*BODY OF FLESH*
But the power you wield is dangerous and the world you inhabit treacherous. Even as your magic destroys your enemies, it can also warp your own body and mind. Misuse of this power transforms you into an abomination or a haunting presence. The faith of your followers can grow dark as well, and even your most trusted disciples may betray you. Beyond these threats you face greater dangers from unearthly creatures and cults who despise the Sertori, hunting them down to absorb their divine powers. The gods themselves may be your enemies.
How will you use your power?


About *Sertorius*:


Everything you need to play in a single book. The rulebook contains a complete monster section, a full list of spells, rules, skills and a detailed campaign setting.
Uses the _Network System_ (*Servants of Gaius* and *Terror Network*): a skill-based game with an easy-to-use d10 dice pool mechanic.
Spells are powerful but dangerous. Casting spells at full potency can twist the mind and change the body.
9 Playable races: Dwarves, Humans, Ogres, Elves, Kobolds, Orcs, Halflings, Hasri and Gru.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll move this to the PR forum fir you.

AND REMOVE THE ALL CAPS FROM THE TITLE! THERE'S NO NEED TO SHOUT!


----------



## Bedrockgames (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks Morrus. I didn't realize there is a PR forum. I assume all announcements like this should go there.


----------

